# I missed it



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

for the first time in 6 months my reds have laid eggs, and I missed it. I was givin er a good look over today and found a bunch of moldy old eggs and the nest with nothing in it. I'm soo pissed.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a bummer. I'm sorry to hear. Don't worry though, maybe they will lay more sometime soon. Entice them with some peat maybe and raise the temperature.
~Taylor~


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah that must suck quite a bit!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't worry, they will lay eggs again.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm not worried that they wont again its just that its been so long since they have. I'm actually happy they havn't I've been so buisy with work and getting my company off the ground I wouldn't have had time to. if they could wait again until I build they new stand that would be great.

my temp is already 82. and payday is tomorrow so I think I may go grad some peat to help it out.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sounds good! Keep us updated on their progress.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

sure will


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

mines were like that too! (stopped breeding for a few months) I think it's probably cause I put them into a smaller tank (55gal) for a while. And now that I moved them into my 125gal, they started breeding again.

But yeah, it's sometimes better if they don't breed for a while, because it's going to be a bit difficult to maintain most of the frys anyways....especially if you have a busy schedule.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah they started breeding when I threw them into their 135 over year ago but for some reason stopped in aug. I figured it was too hot for them and they would again in the winter. but the winter is pretty much over now and the temp is comming back up now so I dont think that that was it. maybe she was just feeling stretched out.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I wish mines would breed!! did you add blackwater extract to enhance breeding chance?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

nope. The fisrt time they started I had done nothing. I wasn't even doing regular water changes, they just did it.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dont worry, they'll lay again


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Well look on the bright side at least you got eggs, I wish mine would.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

well I got the new stand all built today so now it houses 6-8 tanks so I have plenty of room for more little guys. now all I need is more tanks pumps heaters blah blah blah. all means more money.


----------

